# what do you guys think of Richard Grayson?



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

That's all very well and good, but can he do "Stairway to Heaven" in the style of Gregorian Chant?


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Please excuse my ignorance, but I had never heard of him


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

I had no idea that Robin was an old pianist. Does Batman know about this?


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I wonder what degree of musical knowledge (besides his absolute ear) is necessary to improvise at that level. Anyway, do you know anybody else who is capable to do similar thing?


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Check out Gabriela Montero.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*I love it!!!!*

I LOVE IT.

Many years ago I heard the New York Brass Quintet perform "Three Blind Mice" as a 12-tone piece.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

DeepR said:


> Check out Gabriela Montero.


Thanks. It must be said that in those videos she is "simply" freely improvising on a certain piece, while Grayson improvises on a theme in the style of a lot of composers (even fugues), that is something much more difficult. I suppose that in courses of compositions students must learn to write something in different styles, but to improvise that it's a different thing.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Interesting clips (the opening first post). I have never heard of Grayson before.


----------

